# Suggestions for Honeymoon in Jan 2011



## mollie_bud (24 Jun 2010)

We are getting married new years eve and hoping to go on honeymoon around the 3rd of jan.  Because of work we'll probably only be able to go for a max of two weeks.  Neither of us are into sitting around on a beach for two weeks but we don't want to spend two weeks walking around doing activities either just after a wedding-we'd like a mix of both.  We've travelled around Europe a good bit and would like to go somewhere we won't have the opportunity to go to again, somewhere a bit different.  Any suggestions? Thanks in advance!


----------



## dmos87 (24 Jun 2010)

IMO, I would be looking at Mexico, Thailand, S.Africa.... Theres heaps of places you could go to. Thailand is very cheap once you get there so as a honeymoon you could have the time of your life very cheaply. Mexico has always been my ideal please to visit, whereas my OH went to South Africa for New Years the year before we met and says it was the best trip of his life. He spent 3 weeks around Capetown and spent new years eve sloshed in a vineyard! 

Consider the Budget and check out some flights, etc.


----------



## argentina (24 Jun 2010)

Mauritius is excellent.  we went there last year and stayed in the Legends resort.  we are not into sitting on a beach all the time either.  The resort is fab, the food and service are amazing.  You can do plenty of activities, swimming with dolphins, sailing, scuba diving, visiting other Islands, would really recommend.


----------



## Green (24 Jun 2010)

How about a cruise? We did it on our honeymoon...Caribean.. great fun...


----------



## soy (26 Jun 2010)

South Africa - Same time zone so you do not lose days as you would by travelling to SE Asia.
Also is cheap and tons to see and do. Alternatively could do West Coast US


----------



## rosemartin (26 Jun 2010)

i would go southern hemisphere it is there summer there.was in legends mauritius as well spent 10days there.  all luxury. beware of thailand, veitnam because i think it is their rainy season but you need to check that.   what about aus a bit far for two weeks but everyone goes for christmas so flights in january out may be cheaper. my cousin getting married on 30th december and they are going to orlando usa


----------



## dmos87 (26 Jun 2010)

Good point Rosemartin I forgot about the weather they might have at that time of year.


----------



## fizzelina (26 Jun 2010)

argentina said:


> Mauritius is excellent. we went there last year and stayed in the Legends resort. we are not into sitting on a beach all the time either. The resort is fab, the food and service are amazing. You can do plenty of activities, swimming with dolphins, sailing, scuba diving, visiting other Islands, would really recommend.


+1. We stayed in Legends too, all inclusive package and it was fab holiday. The beach and food were great and all the activities kept us busy if we wanted a break from lying around. I can't recommend that resort enough.


----------



## LouisLaLoope (26 Jun 2010)

Everyone is suggesting sun holidays, which would make for a nice getaway from an Irish winter, but do you like snow holidays?  I'm slightly obsessed with Canada.  There are amazing ski resorts there.  You don't have to ski/board every day (as you don't want a serious activity holiday).  Hit the slopes for a bit, chill out in the hot tub.  Nice!  You could head to Vancouver and have a city break then a few days in Whistler.  Or base yourself in Calgary and hit Banff/Lake Louise.  It's just the best country.  :0)


----------



## Armada (27 Jun 2010)

This year on New Years Day, my husband and I flew to Singapore and stayed 3 nights there in The Fairmont 5*.

We then picked up a Cruise(Royal Carribean) which visited, Phuket Thailand, Langkawi, Malaysia and Kuala Lumpur. (5 nights on board with a Balcony Superior D2 cabin, all food included)

On arrival back to Singapore , we flew on to Hong Kong for 3 nights and stayed in The Langham Place (5*)

B and B basis in hotels and full board on cruise. Flew with BA and Singapore Airlines. Total cost for 2 - €4k. Booked it about this time last year. Fab weather everywhere and the cruise was most relaxing in between the cities.

Highly recommended!


----------



## tester1 (27 Jun 2010)

Hi 

We got married at the end of Dec 2008 and went to Las Vegas for 8 days on the 3rd of Jan. 
It was great, tonnes to do. We are not gamblers. 
Got shows in, fab restaurants, saw the sights in vegas... you can go to the outskirts of Vegas and hike in the mountains etc or just relax around your hotel. 

Loved it


----------



## mollie_bud (13 Jul 2010)

Armada, 
Who did you book your holiday with or did you just do it yourself?  It sounds great! Was the cruise spending the day at each place and then dinner and sleep on board the ship?


----------



## Armada (13 Jul 2010)

Hi Mollie Bud.

I did the research and put it all together but booked it through Strand Travel in Waterford Tel 051 872 881 (Ask for Sarah). She got me a far better deal than anything I looked at.

Yes from the Cruise we had a day in each place and went back on board for dinner and bed each night.

PM me if you need more info.

http://www.strandtravel.com


----------



## mollie_bud (14 Jul 2010)

Thanks, definately gonna look into that, it sounds good.  We're looking at Dubai now too.  We could end up going anywhere! ;-)


----------



## Mpsox (14 Jul 2010)

Bear in mind that after the wedding you are likely to be mentally (and if it's a good Irish Wedding !!) , physically wrecked, therefore why go travelling half way around the world when you might be too tired to enjoy it.

We got married in Jan as well, took a week in a really good hotel in Maderia, and then had a big holiday later on in the year


----------



## mollie_bud (14 Jul 2010)

Good point Mpsox.  Was thinking about that alright, as I become an emotional wreck when I'm over tired and stressed.  Might be a stupid question but where is Madeira and what kind of holiday was it?


----------



## Yeager (14 Jul 2010)

Maderia is further west of the Canaries. 

Sun resort tpye place but I'm sure it has more to it than that.

I want to go myself at some point.

Ronaldo (the cry baby footballer) is from Maderia.


----------



## Mpsox (15 Jul 2010)

mollie_bud said:


> Good point Mpsox. Was thinking about that alright, as I become an emotional wreck when I'm over tired and stressed. Might be a stupid question but where is Madeira and what kind of holiday was it?


 
Maderia is in the Atlantic, not as far south as the Canaries. Very scenic, much more peaceful then the Canaries or any of the Mediteranean islands and it tends to attract a slightly older age group, so no lager louts etc. Quite a hilly island. Tends to be very busy at Christmas and New Year, so there are often good bargains to be had in the immediate weeks after that.


----------



## SlugBreath (15 Jul 2010)

mollie_bud said:


> might be a stupid question but where is madeira


 
Try Google? (That's on the internet).


----------



## Newbie! (15 Jul 2010)

Armada said:


> On arrival back to Singapore , we flew on to Hong Kong for 3 nights and stayed in The Langham Place (5*)



Stayed here as well and it was fab...I remember thinking it was dear relative to Thailand and Vietnam but in reality it was less than €100 per night and the breakfast was fab! Would go back in a heartbeat!


----------



## NorfBank (15 Jul 2010)

Mpsox said:


> Bear in mind that after the wedding you are likely to be mentally (and if it's a good Irish Wedding !!) , physically wrecked, therefore why go travelling half way around the world when you might be too tired to enjoy it.



Agreed, we got married in early December then took ourselves away to a boltholt near the wedding venue for a couple of nights then went back to work! Sounds a bit mad but we had the wedding, a few days to ourselves, spent Christmas at home then when the January blues kicked in we went on honeymoon!

Sri Lanka then Maldives.
Absolute bliss.


----------



## mollie_bud (25 Jul 2010)

Mpsox, who did you book your holiday to Madeira with and where did you stay?


----------



## browtal (26 Jul 2010)

Was in Maderia in February was very cold. We go to Tenerife regularly and weather is warmer there.
South Africa is Fab. Take in quiet week near Cape Town to rest, lots of holiday lets, that can be rented for a few days, then explore the area. Bolders Beach is lovely with lots of Penguins, you can almost touch them they are so near. They will stay near but wont allow you to touch them. 
The drive around the Garden route is really nice. Stellenbosh is excellent if you like to see wine making, try one of their picnics, they are very enjoyable.
Dont forget to do a game reserve, the magic of the animals, that is if you like animals, you will remember for ever. Go to the best you can afford, it is worth it. The rest of the trip accommodation is cheap and plentiful. Driving is on left hand side too. Car hire is cheap. Stay on the main roads, dont drive after dark.
South Africa is cheap once you get there.  The weather is excellent in Jan. The temperatures around Cape area is lovely about 25deg. around Hout Bay, Galway Bay and Clifden is beautiful. There is no time change, so no jet lag.
Dubai is lovely and restful. Do go to see the 7 star Hotel, Burg al Arab, a sight to behold. 
All the hotels ar good there, the heat at that time of year is ok.  Enjoy wherever you go. Good Luck Browtal


----------



## mollie_bud (9 Aug 2010)

Thanks everyone for the replies, still can't decide where to go! Agreeing with the idea of avoiding a long haul flight straight after wedding so thinking of going somewhere a couple of hours flight away for a week and then going to New Zealand for two weeks at Easter. We were thinking of Madeira but a bit put off now at the thought that it might be cold and apparently it can rain a bit there in January.  Browtal, is Tenerife very package holiday/Canaries etc?  We were looking at Dubai but it was going to cost us about €4000 for the two of us for the week just B & B and it would have taken nearly a day to get there with having to get connecting flights etc. Where's the best airline/travel agent to look at for flights to South Africa?


----------



## Shawady (9 Aug 2010)

mollie_bud said:


> Thanks everyone for the replies, still can't decide where to go! Agreeing with the idea of avoiding a long haul flight straight after wedding so thinking of going somewhere a couple of hours flight away for a week and then going to New Zealand for two weeks at Easter. We were thinking of Madeira but a bit put off now at the thought that it might be cold and apparently it can rain a bit there in January. Browtal, is Tenerife very package holiday/Canaries etc? We were looking at Dubai but it was going to cost us about €4000 for the two of us for the week just B & B and it would have taken nearly a day to get there with having to get connecting flights etc. Where's the best airline/travel agent to look at for flights to South Africa?


 
Slatterys ran a direct charter flight to Cape Town a couple of years back but I don't know if they are still doing it.

What about Turkey for somewhere that is not too far but a bit different. I have never been but would love to see Istanbul.
If you were originally thinking of Dubai, maybe you would consider Oman. Again, I have personally never been but have heard it is nicer than Dubai.


----------



## oldnick (9 Aug 2010)

After my wedding 30 odd-years ago I went to Greece. The wife went to Spain.

Look, nowhere in Europe, nowhere in any Med country including North Africa has warm weather. No Canaries, Madeira. Almost nowhere within six hours.

It can only be the Red Sea where you can have a great fortnight holiday for a total of 2.000 euros in reasonable accommodation or 3k for all-inclusive deluxe.
And the weather will range from (rarely) cool/mild to (usually) warm and sunny.

5/6 hour flight is better than 15 hrs-plus from Dublin via xyz to Capetown (I include stopovers and changes in the 15 long hours). As great as S Africa is you'd be looking at well over 4k for a decent holiday with some tours.


----------



## Jay1981 (19 Oct 2010)

For our honey moon We did a cruise in Jan this year. We went to Orlando for a week then a cruise which was the best thing we have ever done then finished up in New york for a week.


----------



## mollie_bud (20 Oct 2010)

Jay1981, sounds great but unfortunately we only have a week ;-(


----------

